# Casting vs Spinning Heavy



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Casting vs. Spinning – Heavy

I did some more testing this afternoon, this time with 8oz and a Hatteras style cast.

Rod - 13’ AFAW Beach

Reels – Shimano Power Aero Spinning reel.

Abu 6500 blue yonder 
Abu 6500 mag elite

Started off with the spinner, throwing two Hatteras casts with 8oz and one groundcast with a 150 gram tourney sinker. 

I threw the Blue Yonder for one Hatteras cast and then switched to the Mag Elite for one Hatteras and one groundcast.

Results,

Spinner 
Cast #1, 8 oz hatteras style – 471’
Cast #2 – 8 oz hatteras style - 482’
Cast #3 150 gram, groundcast – 556’ 

Casting 
Cast #1, 8 oz hatteras style – 497’
Cast #2 – 8 oz hatteras style -508’’
Cast #3 150 gram, groundcast – 585’

I lost a bit of skin on the last cast when I went OTG and didn’t bother to put on a thumby… ouch…lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOJpW9vusik&feature=channel_page

It’s been fun putting these rods and reels through the paces over the past couple of days. My impressions are pretty much what I thought going in. I like the light weight and balance that the casting reel provides and I just LOVE the way it feels but those are personal preferences. I have to say that the casting performance of the spinner did surprise me. It was closer to the casting reel(s) than I expected it to be.

Bottom line, use what you like and are comfortable with. Just don’t sell yourself short by not keeping an open mind. You may find you like it on the other side. 

Hope you guys enjoyed this.

Tommy


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

tommy. did you use the spinner with the big guides or use one rod for all three reels? did enjoy it. the reason i'm asking is you only mentioned one rod.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

nice work. Do you think the results would have been different if you used a rod built for spinning? I place the guides differently on spinners than casting rods and build on the opposite side of the blank's spine. Not sure how much difference that would make. 

I think it would also be interesting to see some comparisons with the different guide placement strategies out there.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I am in the camp that _with *braid*_, ring size really doesn't impact casting distance too much. Ring location (especially the collector guide) can impact line control and proper placement can reduce flow induced problems like guide wraps.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bill,

I did receive the guide but I have not used it. If I wrap guides on a rod for spinning, I'll use it.

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The line seemed to flow great through the low rider guides on the Roy Allen Beach using the spinner. It really seemed to cast equaly well spinner or casting.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw a test of only spinning reels that showed slightly smaller rings did better than the big rings


9rock


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

i have seen just the opposite. back in the early 80's the fuji co made a film showing line as it came off the spool. the line went way pass the rod tip before it gathered back and went through the guides. this creates a lot of friction as it hits the line going through.IMO. for this i prefer the larger guides and less guides.about 5 years ago daiwa came out with a rod that there was only one guide. it was about a size 16. the line went through the rod. at first people said it was a great idea. i don't believe it is on the market anymore. this is just my oppion and i'm done. no more comments.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

billr87 said:


> i have seen just the opposite. back in the early 80's the fuji co made a film showing line as it came off the spool. the line went way pass the rod tip before it gathered back and went through the guides. this creates a lot of friction as it hits the line going through.IMO. for this i prefer the larger guides and less guides.about 5 years ago daiwa came out with a rod that there was only one guide. it was about a size 16. the line went through the rod. at first people said it was a great idea. i don't believe it is on the market anymore. this is just my oppion and i'm done. no more comments.


Blow-by is primarily an effect of the gatherer being too close to the reel. It can also be caused by the rod being too tip-whippy; the "snap" at the end causes the rod to over bend towards the ground, this over bend takes an extra foot of line off the reel. When the rod recovers there is a moment of "slack" where the sinker is not towing the line; the line's momentum (velocity) takes it wherever the rod's movement or wind or whatever pushes it, rarely is that through the guide.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*reel size*

Neil MacKellow has some thoughts on this issue:

http://neilsforum.marsh-tackle.co.uk/forum/index.php?t=msg&th=324&start=0&rid=0

hopefully he'll bring his comments himself


----------

